# Time to upgrade



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So the time has come to upgrade from my Classic and MC2, i have £5k to spend on machine and grinder.

Machine needs to be tank fed, dual boiler seems the best bet?, looks are important to me as is size, although i have no restrictions on height i don't want it to look to out of place in my kitchen. my eyes a liking the Vesuvius, but it looks very big!

Grinder, This is where i have no idea, i guess it needs to be the right grinder for the machine i buy?

Any tips/recommendations are appreciated.

I will be going down to BB soon to have a proper look at some machines also, know its a little vague but i have never thought i would get the chance to spend what i have.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

5k?/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Keep the mc2 buy a speedster while the euro is knackered...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Second hand GS3 and one of the new Compaks would be my choice.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> 5k?/


Yep, £5000 to spend on any coffee related gear i like.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Keep the mc2 buy a speedster while the euro is knackered...


Not sure i would spend £4.5k on a machine, its nice but i just wouldn't feel good about it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Does the EK interest you?

Would be worth keeping a chunk of that for brewed, get a refrac, Acaias, etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Keep the classic and buy franks new grinder


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Keep the classic and buy franks new grinder


ha no.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In all seriousness there will be a bunch of people saying buy a lever ( l1 etc ) some pump machines ( gs3 v etc ) then flats v conical ..you job is to try and make sense of the noise and try as many machine combos as you can ( visit bb and forum members ) before you open your wallet


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Does the EK interest you?
> 
> Would be worth keeping a chunk of that for brewed, get a refrac, Acaias, etc.


Like the Ek yes, can you drop a shorter hopper on them?

Deffo would like to pick up some more brewed gear, the acaias only connect to ios or andriod though yes?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Like the Ek yes, can you drop a shorter hopper on them?
> 
> Deffo would like to pick up some more brewed gear, the acaias only connect to ios or andriod though yes?


Shorter hopper yes. You would only single dose tho


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> ...i have £5k to spend on machine and grinder.


Still want that Virtuoso haha!?

Well jel of that budget... The World is your oyster, Froggy!

You could even get a decent machine and TWO badboy grinders.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> You could even get a decent machine and TWO badboy grinders.


I like your thinking here


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just to add, if it makes a difference to the grinder, i dont really do lighter roasts, prefer the dark side!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Do you actually need to spend it all?

I only ask as there seems to be plenty of options for machines between £1000-2000 and grinders between £500-1500, but then the next step up comes in at around £5000 for the machine alone.

I guess this reflects the fact that most machines that are suitable for home environment max out by £2000, and the price rises for more commercially orientated machines with multiple groups. Beyond that then the choice seems very design led.

It is a bit like watches - you can spend £2000 on a TAG or OMEGA that will be an unfussed piece of mechanical excellence, or spend £10,000 on some bejewelled creation that is pure status symbol.

How about a £2,500 combo and a nice holiday to Guatemala to pick up some beans









Whatever you go for, enjoy. Sounds like you will have a lot of fun choosing.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Just to add, if it makes a difference to the grinder, i dont really do lighter roasts, prefer the dark side!


Cue the arrival of dfk to the thread...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Just to add, if it makes a difference to the grinder, i dont really do lighter roasts, prefer the dark side!


If you get a decent grinder you probably might start enjoying em


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Do you actually need to spend it all?
> 
> I only ask as there seems to be plenty of options for machines between £1000-2000 and grinders between £500-1500, but then the next step up comes in at around £5000 for the machine alone.
> 
> ...


Nope, don't need to spend it all on gear, its just i have £5k to spend on anything i like without mrs froggys disapproving looks.

If i can spend £2.5k on both and get a great cup then i'm open to the that, like i said a visit to BB is on the cards in the next week or two so will have a look at whats on offer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Echoing what Nick said, and unless you want to go all out:

£1800 on top end prosumer machine

£1500 grinder (unless you want an EK)

£700 for odds and sods

Leaves a grand for a nice wee break somewhere


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

You lucky devil









I thought that I had virtual impunity on purchasing as my wife spends 10x more on her horse habit, but then I realised that she had already spent it!

If it were me, for £2.5k:

La Spaziale Vivaldi Mini II (for tank fed) paired with the tasty Compak grinder that Mr Boots has been making everyone salivate with (E8?). I think you might even get some change (in which case it would go on some nice custom wood panels)

View attachment 12225


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you have to get some hands on, so a trip to BB would be good, if you make it down south I have a GS3 and an L1 plus a R120, E10 and e8 you could have a play on, BB wont have those!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So many choices!

Funny thing is, when you have £500 to spend its a doddle.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you expanding your roasting gear too?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you expanding your roasting gear too?


That's always been on the cards for next year, some shares will be sold to fund the CBR1200, although i am thinking of bringing it forward to this year now.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking at the EK in a bit more detail, i think its just too big for my kitchen...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Honestly , i dont think you need £5k but there you go ....

You would need to be in vesuvius/gs3 and ek/e10/ versalab territory to get through all of it ...and Im not sure, by the sounds of it , you are comfortable with a £3-4k machine on your bench ....

If you like brewed then you could get pick up something like a Ditting or a Tanzania for a good price and get a decent flat butt or conical spro grinder too ...

Depends how much space you have......grinder , try a few and decide what you like the look , use and taste of... all the rest is bollocks and hot air to be honest, as without being cruel pretty much anything is going to better than an mc2...


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Mazzer Robur £1600 if you are interested?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> Mazzer Robur £1600 if you are interested?


Thanks Andy, but the mazzers just dont do it for me..


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thinking i like the Izzo Alex Duetto MK IV, plus just read one of Glenns posts where he tested this alongside others and took it home.

Has anybody got one?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Thinking i like the Izzo Alex Duetto MK IV, plus just read one of Glenns posts where he tested this alongside others and took it home.
> 
> Has anybody got one?


Glenn!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The compak e8 is a great combo for a good dual boiler, I have mine paired to te gs3 and get fab results.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Thanks Andy, but the mazzers just dont do it for me..


Which grinders float your boat then Froggy?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So first sensible pairing is,

Izzo alex duetto MK IV

Compak E

£3100

Any others?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> Which grinders float your boat then Froggy?


Ones with out the dosers on i reckon, just cant see myself with one, i know people say you shouldn't dismiss them, but i just cant get past the look of it.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh ffs just get a Mythos1 and a Rocket R58.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Weekend in Barcelona, spend the rest on coffee gear. You will still have an enviable set up as well as a belly full of Tapas and Rioja.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Ones with out the dosers on i reckon, just cant see myself with one, i know people say you shouldn't dismiss them, but i just cant get past the look of it.


Fracino (Compak) E8 for £1000 delivered?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ruthless undercutting of all the competition Andy, nice


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dog eat dog


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> ruthless undercutting of all the competition Andy, nice


Only do those sorts of prices for the Forum - would usually charge £1200


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

what's the delivery time Andy?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Will check with them tomorrow for you - as long as it is in stock it'll get sent out straight away


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

sounds good, ill do some reading up on the grinder, not gonna be able to purchase towards the end of next week anyway.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

No problem - I'll let you know tomorrow


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Oh ffs just get a Mythos1 and a Rocket R58.


Fallen out with Robur then?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Fallen out with Robur then?


Met a better beast


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

is this one of the latest variants of the e8, with barista lights and custom colours Andy? as there really can't be much in that for you if it is!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> is this one of the latest variants of the e8, with barista lights and custom colours Andy? as there really can't be much in that for you if it is!


This is the Fracino one and it's silver.......no custom colours I'm afraid!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Does it have the lights and the three button option?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

see now i am confused between the E8 and E10, flat v conicals!!

And to throw another spanner in the works, scotfords suggestion of the mythos one!

It all too much i tell ya....


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, absolutely delighted with it. Tank fed as Essex water is rubbish, use Ashbeck all the time. Pair this with a better grinder and you will be in coffee heaven. My two pennyworth is that the EK looks very old fashioned and huge for home use, I would get a versalab, tried one at one of the days at Rave, easy to use and a fab grind, I cannot afford one at present but if I could I would!

Paul


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> see now i am confused between the E8 and E10, flat v conicals!!
> 
> And to throw another spanner in the works, scotfords suggestion of the mythos one!
> 
> It all too much i tell ya....


I suspect there may be one thread somewhere on the conical v flat conundrum.....


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

If I had that sort of money to play with it would be the E10 and a Faema Legend one group. Not the most technical of machines but as the name implies. I buy into the whole 'grinder first' ethos but love the retro styling of the Faema. It may not be the last word in sophistication but it does the job and looks amazing.

Best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> If I had that sort of money to play with it would be the E10 and a Faema Legend one group. Not the most technical of machines but as the name implies. I buy into the whole 'grinder first' ethos but love the retro styling of the Faema. It may not be the last word in sophistication but it does the job and looks amazing.
> 
> Best of luck with whatever you decide!


You are not alone in liking the faema


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't belive no one has suggested a certain lever machine , and that would leave enough money in your budget for a mythos 1 or any of the fancy compaks (flat or conical)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> see now i am confused between the E8 and E10, flat v conicals!!
> 
> And to throw another spanner in the works, scotfords suggestion of the mythos one!
> 
> It all too much i tell ya....


I have to be honest, I think an M1 would be completely impractical for home use. Heated burr carrier warm up time, not good for single dosing, cost, size.

As much as I love my sexy bitchez, I wouldn't have one at home.

I'd have a K30. Never need to upgrade again.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

See if Foundry will do you a wee demo of the two Compaks, if you're dropping that kind of wedge its worth doing some taste tests (although flat wins)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Can't belive no one has suggested a certain lever machine , and that would leave enough money in your budget for a mythos 1 or any of the fancy compaks (flat or conical)


Froggy hates levers


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I have to be honest, I think an M1 would be completely impractical for home use. Heated burr carrier warm up time, not good for single dosing, cost, size.
> 
> As much as I love my sexy bitchez, I wouldn't have one at home.
> 
> I'd have a K30. Never need to upgrade again.


Yeah i reckon your right there, as nice as they are, maybe they are a little to industrial for my needs.

Not digging the K30 either though on looks.

I reckon i should take Coffeechaps offer up and have a look at the E8 and E10, hell maybe i will fall in love with the lever!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> , hell maybe i will fall in love with the lever!


ooo was that a flicker of a break in your resilience


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont hate them, never used one so that would be daft, but i just dont know about the hassle factor of pulling a lever when you can just flick a switch!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Yeah i reckon your right there, as nice as they are, maybe they are a little to industrial for my needs.


Yep, that's it. Run 20+kg through them on a free coffee Friday (that's another story for another time) and they'll prove their worth, but other than high volume, you're never getting the best of them.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotford said:


> I have to be honest, I think an M1 would be completely impractical for home use. Heated burr carrier warm up time, not good for single dosing, cost, size.
> 
> As much as I love my sexy bitchez, I wouldn't have one at home.
> 
> I'd have a K30. Never need to upgrade again.


But so quiet and such little retention for an OD grinder...

Nevermind that it's BIGFOOT!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Reckon i am gonna go for the E10, then a trip to BB and have a look at these,

izzo alex duetto MK IV

rocket R58

quick mill verone db

Now i need a hand grinder to up my brewing game!


----------



## paul_w (Feb 23, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Thinking i like the Izzo Alex Duetto MK IV, plus just read one of Glenns posts where he tested this alongside others and took it home.
> 
> Has anybody got one?


I was in a similar position to you a couple of weeks ago (looking to upgrade), and bought a new Izzo Alex Duetto MkIV from BellaBarista last week. I'm sure you don't need me to tell you it is a fantastic machine straight out of the box....

I have also ordered a Versalab M3 to pair it with, this will hopefully be with me in approx 3-4 weeks time. I shall certainly report back once I have this pairing up and running.

At present I'm using my existing Sage Smart grinder Pro together with the Duetto, and with some good distribution and tamping I'm getting good results.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

R58


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> R58


Is that the one you can fit joysticks to?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Not sure, but don't see why you'd want to with those banging twist knobs!


----------



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Froggystyle, I may be jumping the gun here, but I am after a MC2. Will you be selling yours?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Not sure, but don't see why you'd want to with those banging twist knobs!


Because joysticks rock


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Because joysticks rock


Granted. But so do massive Rs!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

liesnl said:


> Froggystyle, I may be jumping the gun here, but I am after a MC2. Will you be selling yours?


Give the man a chance to at least decide what he is buying first...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Granted. But so do massive Rs!


Beyonce massive, or really gargantuan?


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I've had my Duetto IV for two weeks now. I love the machine. It's tank fed at the moment, it's quiet, looks nice, steaming power is great, wide range of temperature adjustability. The only thing that bugs me is the low water alarm and the pump shut off. They happen at the same time which is infuriating mid shot!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

liesnl said:


> Froggystyle, I may be jumping the gun here, but I am after a MC2. Will you be selling yours?


Not sure, i am thinking the MC2 and classic will come into the office with me.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

nickdebug said:


> beyonce massive, or really gargantuan?


boom boom


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

froggystyle said:


> Reckon i am gonna go for the E10, then a trip to BB and have a look at these,
> 
> izzo alex duetto MK IV
> 
> ...


As I've owned an Izzo Alex Duetto (MkII) for a long time - since 2010 - I can attest to the quality and durability of the machine. It's used every day, on a timer, and has never (really) faltered. Nothing at all has ever gone wrong with it or needed replacing.

I've had it paired with a Compak K10 Fresh for the last year or so - which is essentially very similar to the E10 that you're looking at - and it works very well indeed.

So - go for the Duetto + E10 - a great combo!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

froggystyle said:


> Not sure, i am thinking the MC2 and classic will come into the office with me.


Exactly - that's the trick! I have my Duetto + Compak K10F at home, and a modded Classic + Compak K6 in the office.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> Beyonce massive, or really gargantuan?


J-Lo or Kim Kartdashian?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've just seen the first page of this thread and not read through the rest yet so apologies if its already been suggested.....

Londinium L1-P or regular L1 and Compak E10 or E8. Brilliant combo, great coffee great looks and still plenty of change out of £5k

Simples


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you wont consider a lever may I at least suggest something with a rotary pump and/or pre-infusion. Much more gentle delivery and extraction IMO


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think i am set now on the E10, but now turning my mind to a grinder also for brewed... Like the look of the Zenith, but it looks a little large so noticed the Vario is a lot smaller, both flat burrs, just the size difference of 6mm.

Anyone use one of these for brewed, any good?

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Vario before zenith before brewed .


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not even sure what that means Boots?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Not even sure what that means Boots?


A vario with the brewed burrs should give you a better consistency at a coarser grind for brewed

Plus its smaller

Plus its cheaper...


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Think i am set now on the E10, but now turning my mind to a grinder also for brewed... Like the look of the Zenith, but it looks a little large so noticed the Vario is a lot smaller, both flat burrs, just the size difference of 6mm.
> 
> Anyone use one of these for brewed, any good?
> 
> Cheers


The Zenith ain't great for single dosing and it does have a large-ish footprint - it is ultimately designed for grinding for espresso, and having a micrometric adjustment won't be much use if you want to go from pour over to aeropress type grinds.

I've a Vario with the steel burrs and it does a handsome job.

Maybe you can look into a Marco Uber Grinder for brewed?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers, didn't realize you could change burrs for brewed ones.

Looks like the Vario it is then, i like the look of it, and the fact its cheaper/smaller.

Now i need to work out how i am going to explain two grinders appearing next week to her indoors.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> Maybe you can look into a Marco Uber Grinder for brewed?


Ha good one, i would be dead if i spent over £3000 on grinders though.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Now i need to work out how i am going to explain two grinders appearing next week to her indoors.


It goes like this - "The big one cost £100 and is really good for making small grinds, the small one cost £50 is good for making big grinds."


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> It goes like this - "The big one cost £100 and is really good for making small grinds, the small one cost £50 is good for making big grinds."


I thought it was...

..."look what CoffeeChap lent me"


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> I thought it was...
> 
> ..."look what CoffeeChap lent me"


i think a few might be able to say that


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Buy a big one, get a little one free!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Ha good one, i would be dead if i spent over £3000 on grinders though.


Thought the money was yours to spunk as you wanted?


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Think i am set now on the E10, but now turning my mind to a grinder also for brewed... Like the look of the Zenith, but it looks a little large so noticed the Vario is a lot smaller, both flat burrs, just the size difference of 6mm.
> 
> Anyone use one of these for brewed, any good?
> 
> Cheers


The Encore is perfectly good for brewed imo, neat little grinder. There's one on the for sale forum at the min too.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Thought the money was yours to spunk as you wanted?


They tell you that, but they don't actually mean it!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Thought the money was yours to spunk as you wanted?


Such a quaint turn of phrase!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Such a quaint turn of phrase!


Not unfamiliar though!


----------



## RKnowles1981 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi,

On the off chance you're interested in a second hand Mahlkoenig Tanzania grinder I am selling one. It's barely been used and cost £1300.00 new. Would be looking for around £750.

It's located in Sheffield and comes with instructions but not the box.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think you should check the forum rules first.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Think you should check the forum rules first.


Pm sent advising this


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd not buy a Tanzania anyway. I have one as a retail grinder and as good as it is, it has a lot of shortfallings


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, I certainly wouldn't have one at home, at least.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

What would you recommend for filter in the home?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oddknack said:


> What would you recommend for filter in the home?


Vario

Hausgrind

Lido

Santos


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

And i am done.... Almost!

So from my modest set up a few weeks ago..










To something a little more substantial...










Have pulled a couple of shots from the E10 after shoving 500g of old beans BB sent with it, and must say i am mightily impressed, but then coming from an MC2 its not hard, just need to dial some new beans in tomorrow and bobs your uncle!

This weekend my attention needs to turn to brewed with the V60 and Scales.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Well done froggystyle. That's a huge step up. I have no doubt we'll be hearing a lot more about just how much you're enjoying the coffee from your new set up. Enjoy!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking amazing froggy


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations Froggy - lovely setup

Enjoy it all & I know you will be keeping everyone updated with your progress.

Whats that I hear about 'give us the tools & we'll finish the job'


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

froggy, very nice upgrade, upsizing work space needed next, probably as most of members on here wag's only give us a little caffeine corner.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Great setup froggy... not too sure about the colour scheme though!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Whaaaa love a bit of red I do! Plus Mrs froggy has just redone kitchen and dining room with red stuff. Makes it blend in and hide away.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't mind red so much, but those pictures look like candy pink on my screen !


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice set up mate looks the business


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> I don't mind red so much, but those pictures look like candy pink on my screen !


Eyes must be going with old age my friend, lol!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well yes they are ....but I think it must just be the calibration of my laptop screen if everyone else is seeing it as red. I'll have to check the picture on my works PC tomorrow. If it still looks pink then I'll book the optician appointment


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe Froggy's got a grinder like that dress that was in the news the other week









I see pink, you see red... anyone see blue?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There's varying shades of red and due to lighting or quality of camera lens used, not all of them look red red. Cafelat Tubbi knock box is more of a burnt red, tamper mat looks a dark matt red, milk jug and tamper handle probably are the most red looking reds. Grinder looks the most like your candy pink description although I'm sure in the flesh it looks far more red?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle

Espresso, Aeropress, V60. You're gonna be all coffee'd out, ha ha!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> froggystyle
> 
> Espresso, Aeropress, V60. You're gonna be all coffee'd out, ha ha!


Only thing missing is the roaster, had to put it away as ran out of room.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Strewth froggy that is some before and after shot! I've got a similar pair of pics (Classic & MC2 vs R58 & 65E) but it looks like you did a smash and grab at Bella Barista! Awesome! I must get myself a better set of scales.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

noice


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Many happy coffees


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sweet coffee corner there now froggy

Congrats


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Crikey that's a pretty setup.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Blimey... I have been away from the forum for a few weeks and I come back and you have got a stunning new rig Froggy. That is awesome. Many congrats.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Now that's a nice set up, love the looks of that grinder.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What other colours do they come in?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No idea, i mentioned to Marko i would love a red one and he said he would speak to them, sorted!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Like a little kid on Xmas morning today, jumped straight out of bed and pulled some shots.

As i was running some duff beans through last night i set up the timed shots buttons, 1 = 1 second, 2 = 4.3 Seconds and 3 = 6 seconds, using 1 to purge first thing (will change this to 0.5 seconds), then i use 2 which gives me 19-20g in the basket.

Some photos of the grind when done.

Because of the angle of the chute, you tend to get grinds piling up at the rear of the basket, unlike the vario where it drops more central.




























Need to work on the distribution now, changed the standard basket to an IMS 18g, got a split stream for a few seconds.










Sorted itself nicely though..


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks freakin awesome at night with kitchen lights turned off...

*Shit photo!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> .


LOVING the shinies!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Re night photo

Definitely a scene from a early Dr Who episode (possibly Tom Baker)







-


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

That rig is awesome, Froggy. The Rolls Royce of home coffee making set-ups i'll wager! How did you manage to get your other half on side???? It was a nightmare for me to get my Mignon grinder last year. You have 5 grands worth of rig.11/10. Sweet!!!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Malc, getting her onside was easy, bought her a Nissan 350Z.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ohh 350z, nice.. If i promise to spray my grinder red will buy me as well please?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Thanks Malc, getting her onside was easy, bought her a Nissan 350Z.


Wow, so you went with the 350Z and the Touareg.

That's some spending spree buddy!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nah pinched them


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Mrs Froggy's new car ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hell no, she is not a girly girl!

Not the best photo as its still in the garage, noticed a wobble and vibration at higher speeds so put it in, turns out both front wheel bearings are shot, simple enough apart from sourcing the parts without going direct to Nissan $$$


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

could those rims get any bigger?!?!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You wanna see the ones on the Touareg!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Go on then...!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's something you don't see everyday...diamond cut and black alloy wheels!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How about twice in one day?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Now, you're just showing off, lol!


----------

